# nvidia

## daroot

salut,

y a til des fichiers ebuil pr les drivers nvidia ?

xfree ne reconnais po les ti4200

et installer par make install c po top pr une desinstallation ....

d'avance merci

----------

## TGL

```
thomas@gromit temp $ emerge -s nvidia

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nvidia ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.3123

      Latest version installed: 1.0.3123

      Homepage: http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

 

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.3123

      Latest version installed: 1.0.3123

      Homepage: http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

```

Il doit aussi y avoir un guide spécial nvidia sur le site de gentoo, mais quand je l'avais consulté il n'était pas vraiment à jour. Pense aussi à la commande:

```
opengl-update nvidia

```

----------

## [loki]

 *Quote:*   

> Pense aussi à la commande:
> 
> Code:
> 
> opengl-update nvidia
> ...

 

Les derniers ebuild le font automatiquement ça. 

Voici la documentation pour les drivers nvidia : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nvidia_tsg-fr.html

Elle est effectivement en retard, puisqu'elle n'utilise pas emerge !!

Entre autre, après l'installation, il faut rajouter NVdriver à /etc/modules.autoload, changer les drivers à utiliser dans /etc/X11/XF86Config de "nv" à "nvidia" et possiblement renommer des librairies de Mesa (voir la documentation ci-haut sous les rubriques "Load "glx"" et "Load "GLcore"").

----------

## daroot

genial  :Smile: 

merci bcp

me reste a trouver un resumer des commandes de ebuild avnt de me lancer

et aussi surtout ceci sans koi je ne suis rien :

http://www.gentoofr.org/irc/faq.html#ss6.3

----------

## daroot

super complete cette documentation  :Smile: 

X && MTRRs

mtrrs augmente les perfs, il fo lactiver ds le noyeau

ds la gentoo 1.4 cela est til deja fait ?

ou devrais je recompiler .

merci

----------

## [loki]

Pas besoin d'aprendre les commandes ebuild...

Fais simplement : 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx
```

Je ne sais si l'option des MTRR est activée par défaut dans la 1.4, mais elle ne l'est pas dans la 1.2. Vérifie, ça se trouve dans la rubrique des Processors. Quant à moi, j'ignore pourquoi, mais j'ai du activer l'option SMP (MultiProcessors.... ???) pour que ça puisse se lancer.

----------

## TGL

Autre petit conseil, jette un coup d'oeil aux releases notes:

ftp://download1.nvidia.com/XFree86_40/1.0-3123/NVLinuxR25Notes_3123.pdf

Tu y trouveras notamment, pour chaque chipset, le driver agp conseillé (celui du kernel ou celui de nvidia). Si pour toi il s'agit de celui de nvidia, tu devras probablement virer "agpgart" de ton kernel ou au moins le mettre en module. Et tant qu'on est dans le kernel, sâche qu'il faut absolument virer le support framebuffer "rivafb" qui est incompatible avec les drivers nvidia (utilise le support vesa, il marche très bien).

Si tu as des problèmes, tu auras à bidouiller diverses options. Certaines se changent dans ton "XF86Config", d'autres doivent être passées au module "NVdriver". Pour ces dernières, édite le fichier "/etc/modules.d/nvidia", et rajoute des lignes du genre:

```
options NVdriver <option>=<valeur>
```

Après tes modifications à un fichier de "/etc/modules.d" (et aussi après modif du "modules.autoload" cité par loki), il faut utiliser la commande "modules-update" pour regénerer le "/etc/modules.conf".

----------

## daroot

merci 

Pour le driver agpgart ou nvagp jai lu ds la doc que pr mon chipset SIS je devais utiliser agpgart.

je compte faire linstall  a l'aide du live cd 1.4 qui vient juste de sortir

d'apres la faq la 1.4 supporte le speedtouch usb pour pouvoir faire l'install  :Smile: 

seulement a part cette affirmation ds la faq (6.3) sur le cd en lui meme je ne pas trouve de trace de speedtouch usb

ni de documentation pr configurer ou lancer la connection

y a til des drivers opensource ou la version officielle

y a til le mgmt.o ou pas 

comment faire je nai qu' une machine (pas de gateway donc)

si qqun a des infos je suis preneur  :Smile: 

merci a tous

+

----------

